# Polskie znaki w konsoli

## Vibe

Witam,  :Smile: 

  Mam pytanie dotyczące wyświetlanie polskich znaków w powłoce bash/tcsh?Chciałbym aby strony man były wyświetlane z pełną obsługą polskich znaków.

Jakie zmienne mam ustawić żeby całkowicie spolonizować konsolę (bo z pisaniem polskich znaków nie mam problemów)

Pozdrawiam i z góry badzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!

----------

## lsdudi

nie da się tak naprawdę uzyskać tego w 100%

1. nie wszystkie many są utf-8 lub ANSI

2. many nie maja zapisanego kodowania czyli patrz punkt 1

3. można próbować przekodowywać ale patrz punkt 1,2

----------

## p_d

Potwierdzam, jednak można uzyskać częściowe polskie ogonki zgodnie z utf-8. Kwestia to doinstalować odpowiednią czcionkę oraz dopisać ją w consolefont. Man nie jest w 100% przetłumaczone. Szczegóły jak będę miał dostęp do kompa bo nie pamiętam jak się nazywała ta czcionka

----------

## znal

Jeśli chodzi o strony manuala, to problem można chyba rozwiązać, doprowadzając wszystkie strony do jednego kodowania.

Używam unicode (w tym mam taką flagę ustawioną globalnie i locale pl_PL.UTF-8, konfig na podst. opisu na forum, nie pamiętam już który dokł. temat) i z tego co zauważyłem, to do folderze (względem /usr/share/man) pl ląduje większość polskich manów niezależnie od tego, jakiego kodowania używają. W folderze pl_PL.UTF-8 lądują u mnie tylko many do portage, ale i tak ich odpowiedniki w iso są w pl.  Man w pierwszej kolejności szuka stron w folderze pl_PL.UTF-8 (zapewne zależy to od ustawionego locale), jeśli tam nie ma strony, to bierze z pl, gdzie większość z nich (lub wszystkie są zakodowane w iso).

Wystarczy więc usunąć folder /usr/share/man/pl_PL.UTF-8, a w /etc/man.conf włączyć konwersję do utf. Jeśli używany app-i18n/man-pages-pl ma flagę unicode, to trzeba ją wyłączyć dla tego pakietu. Ten z portage jej nie ma, ale w jakimś overlayu (arcon?) jest taki, co ją posiada i powoduje ona przekodowanie stron z iso do utf w trakcie instalacji. Inne polskie many są kodowane w iso, przynajmniej te co sprawdzałem. Operację usuwania trzeba powtórzyć po uaktualnieniu portage.

Nie wiadomo, czy to zadziała w każdym przypadku, ale ja po takim zabiegu nie trafiłem jeszcze na polskiego mana z krzaczkami, a mam ponad 1200 pakietów zainstalowanych i co się da spolszczone.

----------

## Vibe

dziękuję bardzo za wszystkie odpowiedzi! Mam teraz trochę inny problem - mianowicie chodzi o to że strony man są wyświetlane w języku polski ale za to nie mogę używać polskich znaków w konsoli (a także w całym systemie).)W czym może być problem waszym zdaniem. Polonizację Gentoo zrobiłem w  następujący sposób:

W pliku /etc/env.d/99locale wstawiłem wpisy:

```

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

```

następnie ustawiłem zmienną KEYMAPS w pliku /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="pl"

```

Aby konsola tłumaczyła manuale na język polski i stosowała polską czcionkę w pliku /etc/rc.conf/ dodałem poniższe wpisy:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

```

i w pliku /etc/make.conf zdefiniowałem stałą LINGUAS="pl"

problem jednak w tym że konsola tłumaczy many na język polski ale za to nie mogę używać w ogóle polskich znaków w systemie (obecnie piszę z innego kompa). Jestem dość zdziwiony bo wcześniej było odwrotnie.

Czy nasuwa się wam jakieś rozwiązanie mojego problemu?

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za okazaną pomoc!   :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurka:

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=18611

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

